# shape of stool



## 20546 (May 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone!I have been tentatively diagnosed with IBS-C. I've suffered with this condition for almost 50 years. After reading quite a few postings to this group, I felt some "consolation" in realizing that there are others who know what I experience.The bloating and pain can be totally debilitating.I, too, have become obsessed with examining my stool. What concerns me is the following and I am wondering if anyone else has had similar symptoms.l. Always at the beginning of my movement, there are chunks or hard pieces (pellets, lumps) and then a smooth piece. The hard pieces are like crushed into the stool.2. Quite frequently, the stool is two-tone---exactly light on one side and dark on the other. Sometimes, crushed pieces are on one side and it is smooth on the other side.3. I have a soreness on the left side toward the bottom of my colon.I would be most grateful if anyone would share with me if they, too, experience similar symptoms and what causes them---specifically the irregularly shaped pieces of the stool and the two-tone color.Thank you.Benedicta


----------



## 21523 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dear Benedicta,In reply, I have noticed that point number two and point number three are descriptive of my symptoms at times. Not so much the first one. I also happened to notice that the two tone thing happens after I use an antacid. That is sort of a guess based on observation. I get lots of pain in the left descending colon. Hope this helps. Incidentally, I have some OCD so I try not to look or obcess. That helps me.Good luck,JohnPS: Medicines can also have an effect on coloration. I also find that antacids such as Tums are constipating.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Benedicta,I'm IBS-D but I can relate to points 2 and 3 also. Sorta. Once in a while I'll get the pellets/lumps formed into a stool and they will be 2 tone also. But mine will be lighter on the outside and darker in color in the creases of the pellets. I get lower left pain too and found out a few months back that I have Diverticulosis and this could be causing the pain in my case.I know its hard not to look at your stool. I have the same habit. It determines my day. Sorry, I don't know what would cause your stool to be different in color from one side to the other but wanted to offer you support and let you know that you are not alone. Maybe someone else will chime in who can give you an answer.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The color like that can change because some in in the colon longer.Nothing you mentioned should you worry about though. What your posting is consistent with C.*Bristol stool form scale (BSF-Scale) is a diagnostic aid to classify the stool form into 7 groups. Because the form of the stool depends on the time it spends in the colon, there is a correlation between the colonic transit time and the BSF type.There is a graph at the bottom of the pagehttp://www.solvay-ibs.com/index.html?sourc...t/diagnose.htmlIn normals the contrations of the gut move stools to the rectum and out. IN IBS the colon can contract anywhere along its length, some stool maybe in there longer then others or be crushed together by contractions.








This is a good site on Constipationhttp://www.aboutconstipation.org/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS, unless there is blood really there isn't much to worry about in stool forms.Sometimes certain colors may mean something or blood, or extremely watery and very explosive d from a pathogen, but other then that IBSers have every variation of stools there is.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Eric,Do you know what can cause blood in the stool other than IBD?In between bouts of D my stools are two-tone colour and crushed texture, but sometimes I notice dark red/purplish blood on them, or dark red mucous. Can hemmorhoids cause this sort of bleeding? I thought they only produced fresh red blood.I had blood tests for IBD but they were negative. My GP is disinterested and can't explain the blood.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sukie, there could be a couple of possiblities, and you really should discuss it further with your doctor, or even get a second opinion, especially if they are not interested. Not positive internal hemmies could cause that or not.Rectal Bleeding http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs29.htmYou might also ask your doctor about a fecal calprotectin test. This test may help the differential diagnosis of an inflammatory disorder and IBS.


----------



## 18224 (May 10, 2006)

I currently have flat shaped stools and every so often I strain and produce thin, pencil shaped, ones. Last year I had a Colonoscopy and an Endoscopy with nothing to report. Although these tests were negative, it still doesn't stop me from worrying. I have no idea what causes this and my doctors give me very little help. Part of me thinks its cancer or some form of pressure on my colon from something equally serious.I will go to the doctors again tommorrow and see what other tests can be done...hypercondriac.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the thing is the colonoscopy rules out cancer.I think most of this has to do with rectal hypersensitivity where the rectum doesn't tolerate being full like it would in a normal person.If you go early the stool probably won't be the same shape or width as it would if you could hold it until the rectum really was full.Now if you are straining a lot you may not be relaxing the sphincter enough and that they can test for. If you can't open the sphincter properly then that could also effect stool shape. They usually treat these issues with biofeedback to loosen the sphinceter and sometimes with treatments aimed at the overly tight muscles.K.


----------

